# How to turn on speedshift in Throttlestop 8.48 [Solved]



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2017)

I have tried the "Turn On" button but it did not enable SST in HWinfo.

How do I turn it on @unclewebb  in the latest Throttlestop?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 9, 2017)

Speed Shift is a feature added starting with Skylake CPUs. Your SB chip won't have it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Speed Shift is a feature added starting with Skylake CPUs. Your SB chip won't have it.



LOL I have a *Skylake i5 6500* CPU!!  Where do you see SB??

SpeedShift worked fine with older Throttlestop but it had expired today and with the latest throttlestop it's somehow not working.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 9, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> LOL I have a *Skylake i5 6500* CPU!!  Where do you see SB??
> 
> SpeedShift worked fine with older Throttlestop but it had expired today and with the latest throttlestop it's somehow not working.


My bad, I saw 2500 not 6500.

Edit: This article seems to indicate that the OS needs to support the feature and that it only works in Windows 10. So if your specs are accurate, Windows 8.1 won't support it. I'm not sure how it would have worked earlier though as you claim.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9751/examining-intel-skylake-speed-shift-more-responsive-processors


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> My bad, I saw 2500 not 6500.
> 
> Edit: This article seems to indicate that the OS needs to support the feature and that it only works in Windows 10. So if your specs are accurate, Windows 8.1 won't support it.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9751/examining-intel-skylake-speed-shift-more-responsive-processors



Well I got news for you, it _does_ work in Windows 8.1, ask @unclewebb he can also confirm this.
As I already mentioned before, it worked fine on a previous version from throttlestop.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 9, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well I got news for you, it _does_ work in Windows 8.1, ask @unclewebb he can also confirm this.
> As I already mentioned before, it worked fine on a previous version from throttlestop.


I'm only saying what the article says and it's not working for you right now so, I'm only trying the connect the dots. HWiNFO does have that X by SST which would indicate that something thinks that your CPU doesn't support it or that it's disabled elsewhere _assuming that it actually worked before and it didn't just say that it was_. Even threads at Intel says that Windows 10 is supported than 8 isn't. Even Windows 10 released an update to support it after the fact so, unless something changed, I'm not sure how it could have been working if it requires OS changes to support it but, I can't find anything saying that support was added to 8.1.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I'm only saying what the article says and it's not working for you right now so, I'm only trying the connect the dots. HWiNFO does have that X by SST which would indicate that something thinks that your CPU doesn't support it or that it's disabled elsewhere _assuming that it actually worked before and it didn't just say that it was_.



With previous throttlestop version SST was green (turned ON) in HWinfo and now it stays red.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 9, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> With previous throttlestop version SST was green (turned ON) in HWinfo and now it stays red.


Have you tried using said older version to actually confirm that's still the case? I doubt that the version is to blame when HWiNFO is reporting the change and isn't Throttlestop and if that changed, it means that either something with your system changed aside from the software itself.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Have you tried using said older version to actually confirm that's still the case? I doubt that the version is to blame when HWiNFO is reporting the change and isn't Throttlestop and if that changed, it means that either something with your system changed aside from the software itself.



I can't use an older version anymore since it's "expired".



unclewebb said:


> Just to clear up some information in this old thread, Speed Shift is a feature of Intel Skylake CPUs, mobile and desktop. It was originally only going to be available in Windows 10, 10586 or newer but because Speed Shift is a feature of the CPU, *it can be enabled in any version of Windows. You could also enable Speed Shift in Linux by changing MSR 0x770 from 0 to 1*. The easy way to do this in Windows is to download the latest version of ThrottleStop from TechPowerUp, click on the TPL button, check the Speed Shift option and hit Apply or OK. Once enabled within the processor, you can exit ThrottleStop and Speed Shift will remain enabled until you use Sleep, Hibernate or reboot.
> 
> ThrottleStop also lets you access the Speed Shift - Energy Performance Preference (EPP) setting. This can be adjusted from 0 to 255 which gives a user full control of their CPU so they can switch between full performance or maximum energy savings or anywhere in between.
> 
> If you are the type of person that always runs their CPU at maximum MHz then Speed Shift is not for you. If you usually use the Windows Balanced power profile then you should consider turning on Speed Shift instead. Compared to the Windows Balanced profile, Speed Shift does a better job managing the CPU and it will increase off idle performance.



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...technology-skylake.221929/page-2#post-3540571


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ok found it!!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 9, 2017)

Glad you got it working. 

Speed Shift is a feature of Skylake and Kaby Lake CPUs so it is possible to enable Speed Shift in any operating system, including Windows 7, 8 or 8.1 as well as Linux.  Intel and Microsoft did not want to enable Speed Shift in older versions of Windows so I added this feature to ThrottleStop.  It is a better way to control your CPU compared to the traditional Windows Balanced power profile.


----------

